# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!



## denser01 (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo !

 

Wenn du noch vor der neuen Erweiterung ein paar Charaktere auf 100 spielen willst, dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!

 

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann! Ich habe bereits mehrere Chars auf 100 , jedoch möchte ich auf einem anderen Server am besten Allianz neue Chars hochspielen!

 

Ich werde die Erbstücke übernehmen sowie andere Ingame Gold sachen! Dazu gibts noch 1-2 Rettiere von mir Geschenkt   ! Den Account und die Erweiterungen solltest du dir selbst besorgen!

 

Ich kann viel Zeit und sehr schnelles lvln anbieten !!

 

Falls du Interesse hast oder weitere Infos benötigst schreib mich einfach in Battlenet an! : Ujelly#2353


----------

